# Boiler's Leaking



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Well the title says it all.

I seem to have a leak inside the boiler. Anyone had a similar problem and if so can it be fixed or is it a new boiler?

Also is there an RV "repair shop" in France or a Motor Home dealership that handles RVs??


----------

